# Spouse Visa - VAF4 Form - Is it needed if you fill in the online application?



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

If you fill in the online application, then is there any need for the VAF4 form?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> If you fill in the online application, then is there any need for the VAF4 form?


When applying abroad, normally you make online application, and then print out the form preferably on A4 sheets of paper, put it on top of your supporting documents and send off.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

Joppa said:


> When applying abroad, normally you make online application, and then print out the form preferably on A4 sheets of paper, put it on top of your supporting documents and send off.


Thank you. I just haven't been able to find an authority for this on the UKBA website as it does not mention this for people applying from Canada.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Thank you. I just haven't been able to find an authority for this on the UKBA website as it does not mention this for people applying from Canada.


_Applying online

When applying online, *you will need to print out and sign your completed form*. If you do not have access to a printer when you apply, you will be able to log in and print out the form later._

UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in Canada


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you once more.

On the online form it asks for the sponsor. Which sponsor do I put here? Does it have to be me, the husband? Seeing that I'm a student at the moment, my father will be supporting us financially so do I put him as the sponsor or myself?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Thank you once more.
> 
> On the online form it asks for the sponsor. Which sponsor do I put here? Does it have to be me, the husband? Seeing that I'm a student at the moment, my father will be supporting us financially so do I put him as the sponsor or myself?


You are always THE sponsor, regardless of financial state, so enter your details on the application under sponsor. Your father will be external or third-party sponsor, and you should enter his details in Section 9 and supply supporting documents. He can also sign a sponsorship undertaking form at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf if he lives in UK.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

Is it necessary for statements to be signed? I have sent my statement to my wife but I had made a few amendments since then so I don't want to send another copy and wait another further 4-5 days just because I need to send another signed version.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> Is it necessary for statements to be signed? I have sent my statement to my wife but I had made a few amendments since then so I don't want to send another copy and wait another further 4-5 days just because I need to send another signed version.


You mean bank statement? You shouldn't alter it in any way but attach explanatory notes if anything needs elucidation.


----------



## ZakiAhmadUK (Oct 16, 2011)

No, not bank statements. My statement to show that we are in a genuine relationship, how we met, etc..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ZakiAhmadUK said:


> No, not bank statements. My statement to show that we are in a genuine relationship, how we met, etc..


Yes, it should be signed and dated.


----------

